

Show HN: Clutter Free – Chrome extension to prevent duplicate tabs - middlering
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clutter-free-prevent-dupl/iipjdmnoigaobkamfhnojmglcdbnfaaf

======
middlering
A simple chrome extension I made after not finding anything that suited the
need. Key issue addressed, that wasn't working with other similar extensions,
was that they didn't address duplicate tabs across multiple windows. Intend to
leave it simple, still craving for feedback on must-have features and bugs.

